# Which broadband plan is better for me?



## rollcage (Nov 5, 2005)

I cant decide Which broadband should I take?

I wanted to take 256kbps unlimted, but MTNL dont have such plan 
& AirTel is too expensive at Rs.999 pm for now
Please suggest a good plan ... incase other than these please state

>MTNL - 590NU
256kbps, 1GB & night unlimited free(12-8am) for Rs.590 + 80 modem rent
Installation Rs.800(non-refundable)

> Airtel - 128 kbps unlimited for Rs.699
Installation(or Security deposit) = Rs.500(refundable) 

Since, I download much like s/w etc, n I want to use torrents too. 
>Will the 128 kbps be slow for torrents
Or
>it will be better to have 256kpps unlimted for 8 hours instead.

btw local isp here either not available or not good

 MTNL Tariff

Edited: Installation charges corrected, in mtnl non refundable


----------



## champ_rock (Nov 5, 2005)

its ur choce............ if u can wake up at night and then set up the doenload then go for MTNL as u will be able to download at twice the speed........... 2 nights work in one night..........

otherwise go for Airtel if u plan to download 24 hours a dya....

also the MTNL has 1gb which is more than sufficient


----------



## kato (Nov 5, 2005)

1 gb is not more than enough if u download i will say go for MTNL and set all ur downloads to take place after 12 and when its night just turn ur computer on and go to sleep and also shcedule it to shutdown after the downloads. I do that always


----------



## champ_rock (Nov 5, 2005)

ok  i did not know mtnl was offering such good plans............ 

can u tell me what is the total cost of acquiring sych a connections............................

the initial cost plus the cost of monthly plan,..........


----------



## kato (Nov 5, 2005)

*delhi.mtnl.net.in/commercial/broadband_tariff.htm
its wat rollcage gave it seems good but i dont use it coz we dont have MTNL here only BSNL but i use nearly the same plan but the night unlimited starts at 2 am(very painful)


----------



## vishalbhatia (Nov 5, 2005)

Unlimited Always


----------



## champ_rock (Nov 5, 2005)

but rollcage mentions very lesss charges as compared to thier site.... maybe their site is not updated/............. can anyone tell me the latest cost of installation etc...............


----------



## godsownman (Nov 5, 2005)

If I was in your place I would have gone eyes closed for Airtel Unlimited. 

Its the power of being online without tensions of the worrying what will be the usuage .

Comparing the prices both are same. And 128 is not so slow. Agreed it is slower than 256 but its completely unlimited.

Go in for Airtel .

Regards


----------



## rollcage (Nov 5, 2005)

champ_rock said:
			
		

> but rollcage mentions very lesss charges as compared to thier site .... maybe their site is not updated/............. can anyone tell me the latest cost of installation etc...............


What are you telling man .. Its the new tariff only
Earlier 590NU plan has 500mb limit in day time now its 1Gb
SEE THE 7th ROW

*godsownman*
.. yes you are right 
Thats what I wanted to take .. No-worry of bandwith and time concern ..

Guyz I would love to have _Airtel_ 256 unlimited 999bucks for .. but my dad will not allow  Since, In last few months I have spent a lot .. including new Athlon64 pc
and  we already have 2 mtnl landline & 3 cellphone in home.. although I am surrendering 1 landline .. n can take Airtel only for broadband purpose 

On the otherhand Deep also said that 590nu is great plan .. in other thread


I am very confused right now .. it alsoways happen with me when I am taking... a new thing ..  a human nature hmmmm


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 5, 2005)

a 128kbps unlimited connection is always better than a capped 256kbps connection if you are a big downloader / p2p user / torrents user.

so, I'll suggest that you go for Airtel.


----------



## godsownman (Nov 5, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> Guyz I would love to have 256 unlimited .. but my dad will not allow  Since, In last few months I have spent a lot .. including new Athlon64 pc



I dont see the reason why he should say NO for the 256 Kbps MTNL NU plan as the prices for both equal to the same. ( I hope this is what you mean by the unlimited plan). But if you take my advice 128 kbps Airtel will not be bad.

Regards


----------



## champ_rock (Nov 5, 2005)

its simply this.... either u download whole day for Airtel........ or the whole Night for MTNL to download the same thing..............

half the time............MTNL will take........


----------



## champ_rock (Nov 5, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> champ_rock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am talking of the instakllation charges and not the monthly plan charges..... in thier site they r charging a lot as compared to roollcage


----------



## choudang (Nov 5, 2005)

i always prefer UNLIMITED.....


*services.nexodyne.com/email/icon/ucIMZzewKm0LRJRg0eOl/WYkO4lI%3D/SG90bWFpbA%3D%3D/0/image.png


----------



## q3_abhi (Nov 5, 2005)

Go for Airtel Unlimited Plan, i think its the best for u.

You can download whole day n night.

So 128 speed doesnt matter a lot.


----------



## rollcage (Nov 6, 2005)

If i take 128kbps ..  my computer will remain open longer
I will download stuff in double time .. 
and in technical sense the 128 is not regarded as broadband
but i think 128kbps may be better at least
I dont have to wakeup all night

@godsownman
i missed airtel there, It was Airtel 999 plan 256 unlimited .. that goin to be 1100 with taxes ... expensive for now

@champ_rock
I confirmed it .. from Mtnl helpline no. 1500, you check that if you are in delhi. 500 registration waived .. but still 800 non-refundable


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2005)

I prefer MTNL. 
You can d/l atleast 750-800mb a day and we get 1gb extra (even thou it might not be enough for some). 
With the 128k line, even if your PC runs for 24hrs , you can d/l not more than 1100-1200 mb a day. You dont loose much.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Nov 6, 2005)

I suggest you do for airtel. Atleast you won't have the billing blues..


----------



## Ashish (Nov 6, 2005)

Well I m using MTNL Night Unlimited plan, and i wud say that it depends on ur usage of net that decides ur plan.
If u can wake up everyday (or wenever u wanna dl something), @12 midnight, then go for MTNL, becoz speed is gud and this month (dont kno for future) installation charges r less and also monthly allowed daytime usage is 1GB.
So maybe if they continues 1Gb then its better to hav MTNL.
Otherwise go for Airtel and be free to dl anything anytime.
As far as torrents r concerned, speed on torrents vary according to the peer/seeder ratio, but in airtel u can schedule ue torrent client to start automatically with windows nd automatically start downloading.
So wen u r using ur pc for anything (or somebody other is using) u will be utilizing ur bandwidth, hence covering for ur slow speed of net.


----------



## Deep (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi,
If you have limited usage in the day time then MTNL's NU plan is good enough but like others said - if you are gonna download movies and stuff all the time then 128kbps is better coz it does not have any download limit..

I am currently on 256kbps NU plan since I do not have much use in day time and it takes approx 1 night to download a 700mb movie..so if your case is same then go for NU plan which is very good...

Regards,
Deep


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 6, 2005)

i also suggest MTNL only, its really good and and dl speeds are simply awesome, customer care is good and very less disconnections.


----------



## nix (Nov 7, 2005)

*hi*

go for unltd plan man....you 'll get sick of downloading stuff @ night instead of sleepin' 
also, since you use p2p's and stuff,  make sure p2p use is not blocked. ask your ISP to do the reqd to let u use p2p's


----------



## rollcage (Nov 9, 2005)

I have made my mind .. n I am taking the MTNL night plan:
Reason is .. I needed some better speed, 
And About the Airtel 128 ... the same thing gonna download in 16 hrs .. instead of 8 hrs in the night 

as...drgrudge, Deep .. also suggested
There is no use running the computer the whole day.. It also need rest.

Thanks all of you guyz ..  

Regards

rollcage


----------

